# First Attempt Tig Welding Razor Blades Together



## GarageGuy (Jun 25, 2015)

I always thought this would be a fun exercise, but never tried it until tonight.  Two razor blades welded edge to edge.  It wasn't a complete success, or a complete failure.  I didn't have much luck with the ends.  Maybe I can blame it on extra thin Chinese razor blades?    I was happy with it for a first try.  Running between 9 and 13 amps with .040 thoriated tungsten.

GG


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 25, 2015)

Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Randy_m (Jun 25, 2015)

Sharpen your tungston, sharp! Run your tig on D.C.+ this keeps more heat on your tungsten and try 5-7 amps.


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 25, 2015)

I didn't think of running DCEP, I was using DCEN.  My machine will only go down to 9 amps.    I used a copper sheet under the blades, but they were laying loose on the sheet.  If I clamped them or used a copper weight to hold them down better, that would probably help improve the weld too.

GG


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 28, 2015)

OK, I made a pair of "third hand" tools to help keep the blades tight together while I attempt to weld them.  I had a piece of copper plated ground rod in my metal stash.  You know... the kind you get if you're too cheap to buy a solid copper ground rod for your house.  The weights are 1 1/2" 1018 ground polished finish, and pressed fitted onto the ground rod so they don't slide around.  I MIG'ed the joint in the ground rod.




Then I tried welding the blades again, and had slightly better results.




Guess I better not quit my day job just yet!  

GG


----------



## Randy_m (Jun 28, 2015)

9 amps D.C.- .035 filler. Good and liquored up. Lol


----------



## Randy_m (Jun 28, 2015)

Set your hood to 9 you can see better.


----------



## Randy_m (Jun 28, 2015)

1.75 magnifier lens too.


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 28, 2015)

The utility knife blades are .023 thick, while HF Chinese single edge razor blades are .009 thick.  I always use +2.00 cheater glasses under my welding hood.  My eyes aren't as good as they used to be.

I haven't tried a corner weld either.  All my attempts are butt or lap welds so far.  I'll have to try a corner weld and see if it works better for me.  I'm so easily amused...

GG


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 28, 2015)

Tell me at least you guys are welding used blades.


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 28, 2015)

Those HF blades are expen$ive!  I'll bet I burned up 40 cents worth today  

GG


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 28, 2015)

I remember hearing of a real artist with TIG,, welded the zigzag ends of tin foil from a chewing gum wrapper. I was never sure I wasn't being fed a line.


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 28, 2015)

I've seen it done on video, but I wouldn't exactly call it welding.  The end result was that the foil stuck together... sort of... so in some sense you might call it "welding".  (maybe)  

Welding the zigzagged edges together in pattern seems like it would be quite a stretch.

GG


----------



## Randy_m (Jun 28, 2015)

I know knife blades are thicker, was all I had. They were new blades and the sharpened edges were leaned against each other making the edge thinner.  Part of that challenge for me was being liquored up. I can also weld two cans together side buy side and end to end. I can also run beads on the side of a can with out blowing thru to much time on my hands. Lol.


----------



## Keith Foor (Sep 6, 2015)

Next try welding a razor blade to a 1/2 plate on the face.  While welding two blades together is quite an accomplishment and very hard to do, the Apex of TIG in some folks minds is the welding of a cutting edge of a razor blade to a large piece of metal that is a better heat sink.


----------



## markknx (Sep 6, 2015)

Has anyone suggested thicker blades


----------



## Randy_m (Sep 7, 2015)

No 1/2 inch cut down, how about a piece of 2x2x6?


----------



## markknx (Sep 7, 2015)

I once welded the crack of dawn to a broken heart using unobtainium rod, and angel farts for gas.
Really guys nice work and great practice. Never tried it but next time I tig something up I will give it of few runs.


----------



## juiceclone (Sep 7, 2015)

I feel suitably humbled......  ;>}


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 7, 2015)

juiceclone said:


> I feel suitably humbled......  ;>}



You said it.  Good TIG welding really is ART.


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks great to me!  Has anyone used one of the 200 A, 3 in 1 machines (50 A plasma cutter also) that go for under $500 on eBay (seller dmssgs lists them daily starting at $0.01)?  Another case of you get what you pay for?  I don't do a lot of welding, but have projects where I braze 0.036" sheet steel together.  Would like to try TIG welding.  Probably should post this on its own thread, but really liked seeing the razor blades "glued" together.

Bruce


----------



## markknx (Sep 7, 2015)

Bruce,
Do ya have a name brand that would help guys know. it is important with tig that you have a pretty good machine and know what you are planning to use it for. Like a DC only is no good for AL.
Mark


----------



## churchjw (Sep 7, 2015)

WOW way out of my league.  Nice job.


----------



## GarageGuy (Sep 8, 2015)

The machine I used to weld the blades together in the original post is an Everlast Power Pro 256.  It is a 3 in 1 machine with 250A TIG and Stick (AC and DC) and 60A plasma.  It was not one of the cheaper models, though.  I paid almost $2000 for it 3 years ago.  I also bought it directly from Everlast, not on eBay.  It has a 5 year warranty.  I had to replace the high frequency module at about 1 year, but it was covered under warranty with no questions asked.

GG


----------



## Randy_m (Sep 13, 2015)

Hows this for a heat sink? 3" round 2 1/2" tall beveled 45 degrees welded at 180 amps.


----------



## sgisler (Sep 13, 2015)

Well, that'll keep your beer from tipping over!


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy_m (Sep 13, 2015)

Yea, but it sure makes your beer hot!


----------



## Keith Foor (Sep 13, 2015)

Yea, that beats razor blades on railroad rail all to hell


----------



## Randy_m (Sep 14, 2015)

I might add I welded that horizontal.


----------



## markknx (Sep 14, 2015)

Show off!


----------

